# Sick rabbit doeling



## WorthItFarms (May 4, 2012)

We are battling snuffles with some of our rabbits and now we have a small doeling that is about 4 months old that is refusing to eat, hardly drinking, and losing a lot of weight. She's not snotty or sneezing or anything like that. Just will only nibble hay and fresh grass. What's going on with her? We changed feed - our feed store didn't have any of the usual- but everyone else is chowing down just fine. I would put her back into the tractor I moved her from if I wasn't so worried whatever she has could be transmitted to the momma rabbits she shares a run with. Any ideas?


----------



## currycomb (May 5, 2012)

listen to her lungs. pick her up and hold to your ear. if she rattles, she may have punomia (sp). then you will to administer an antibiotic. since i am not a vet, don't know what size the rabbit is, i would reccommend a trip to your vet


----------

